

Invite HN: Schedule a demo of your startup/app - demosquared

Hello HN!<p>My name is Pranaya Ghimire. I am the founder of DemoSquared, the online platform for startups to demo their product or service.<p>What we are trying to do here is to build a platform that allows anyone who has worked hard to build a startup - who has worked hard to build a product, or a service, or an app, to come onboard and share with us - what they have built and the problem they are trying to solve.<p>I believe that this type of in-person demo is more impactful, more meaningful and more effective than a traditional marketing video because you can demonstrate how a product works in an unpolished, real-life scenario; building trust that what the audience sees is what they get. It helps you build that emotional connection and lets others see that there is an actual human being who stands behind the product; who has worked very hard to make that product a reality.<p>So if you have a product, or a service, or an app, that you would like to share with others, I would like to invite you to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demosquared.com and schedule a demo (at no cost to you). Together we will create a short, impactful demo that really highlights your product, lets you share your story and lets you connect with the audience.<p>Thanks!
======
demosquared
Here is a direct submission url: [http://demosquared.com/submit-your-
product.html](http://demosquared.com/submit-your-product.html)

